# Interesting way to defend someone.



## RTKDCMB (Sep 14, 2013)

This is one way to defend someone without violence.


----------



## Takai (Sep 14, 2013)

I suppose that is one technique you could attempt to use.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 14, 2013)

I did that to my nephew once. He stopped doing the sagging and bagging thing afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Takai (Sep 14, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> I did that to my nephew once. He stopped doing the sagging and bagging thing afterwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.



That makes me wondering if some of them might not even notice that they had been "pantsed."


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 14, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> This is one way to defend someone without violence.



Sorry, that is an act of violence.  He intruded on the guy's space, touched him enough to depants him, and left him literally exposed to ridicule and vulnerable.  It's mild -- but it is violence.


----------



## RTKDCMB (Sep 15, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry, that is an act of violence.  He intruded on the guy's space, touched him enough to depants him, and left him literally exposed to ridicule and vulnerable.  It's mild -- but it is violence.



And well deserved.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 15, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry, that is an act of violence.  He intruded on the guy's space, touched him enough to depants him, and left him literally exposed to ridicule and vulnerable.  It's mild -- but it is violence.



How about "minimal violence" then? Certainly less than knocking him out. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## grumpywolfman (Sep 15, 2013)

RTKDCMB said:


> This is one way to defend someone without violence.



BRAVO :lol:

His attention was immediately taken away from the lady that he just assaulted (I noticed the 'intimidation kick'), but now he has to make the decision either to fight with his feet tied together, or drop his guard and use his hands to pull his pants back up (where he could have gotten easily knocked out). In the end he walks away humiliated while the people on the train try to not to laugh too loud, and the lady was protected from any further harm.

In my opinion a great move for this particular situation of "looking like a fool with your pants on the ground."


----------



## Big Don (Sep 15, 2013)

I live in CALIFORNIA... No, no, no. That could be taken as an invitation...


----------



## Koshiki (Sep 19, 2013)

Hah! NOT what I was expecting. I'll have to see if I can get that instituted as a formal technique...


----------



## Zero (Sep 26, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry, that is an act of violence.  He intruded on the guy's space, touched him enough to depants him, and left him literally exposed to ridicule and vulnerable.  It's mild -- but it is violence.


Am less than sure if that actually would be construed as violence or be seen from a legal perspective as acting with violent - or more accurately, criminal - intent.  At most it would be assault and battery - unlawful and unpermitted touching of another, or battery on its own - harmful or offensive trouching.  Both acts without criminal intent are only misdemeanours and not seen as violent.
There was no violence involved that I could see in either layman or legal terms.
And obviously if called, there is the defense of another mitigant.
Sorry, late on the wagon and pedantic but have cleared the desk for the day and waiting for the train home to sausage and chicken casserole - not sure about that but anything with both sausage and chicken in it can only be good.


----------



## Balrog (Nov 29, 2013)

jks9199 said:


> Sorry, that is an act of violence.  He intruded on the guy's space, touched him enough to depants him, and left him literally exposed to ridicule and vulnerable.  It's mild -- but it is violence.



Nah.  It was a distraction.

Violence would have been if he had pulled the guys underwear up over his head.  I'm kinda sorry he didn't.


----------



## sopraisso (Dec 2, 2013)

Lol when there's not enough subject to discuss we can occupy with the semantics. 
Hey. But the method is *interesting*, indeed!


----------



## shima (Dec 15, 2013)

Big Don said:


> I live in CALIFORNIA... No, no, no. That could be taken as an invitation...



Hahahaha... especially depending on what part you're in  

I support this method, but I do wonder if the guy was high or stoned or whatever, would he have ignored his pants going down and started swinging at the other guy anyway?


----------

